# The Buckshaw Beast



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a report of something - cryptid? dog? big cat? - terrorizing a village, as monsters often do. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-savaging-animals-terrorising-villagers.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a killer shrew


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like a werewolf to me.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LMAO..it DOES look like a shrew! The only thing that terrorizes us around here is that pukin'/poopin flu that's going around.


----------

